# some of my poisons



## jlandcastle83 (Mar 28, 2007)

a few of my poisons, most with contents


----------



## bottlemania (Mar 29, 2007)

Those are COOL.  I tend to collect stuff like that too.  I like apothecary/druggist stuff.  If they happen to be poisons, all the better.  Some of the stuff I have is not labeled as poisons but when looking it up online, I find things like, a fact sheet for the fire department containing all of the properties, antidotes, safety precautions etc.  Also, I see some bottles that are cool, but I don't want em because they're full of like, 1940's insecticides.  Yesterday, I saw a big giant bottle of LARVEX that was still in the box with the label still on and everything and thought, "if that broke..."  I didn't buy it.  Anyway, your poisons are way cool.  If one breaks, try not to inhale around it.  LOL.

 Paul


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice group of poisons. ~Jim


----------



## epgorge (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice display
 Ep


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks guys...since i last posted that display i think i have doubled my collection.. i will have to get some new pic's up...thanks for the kind words 

 J


----------

